# good reptile shops



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

does any1 no any in kent :?:


----------



## billyboy (Jul 28, 2005)

gillsboy said:


> does any1 no any in kent :?:


*

charlton reptiles and aquatics in charlton vilage is excellent

the reptile shop in green st green high st is good for strange and different herps

pet shop of petts wood....quensway pets wood also excellent*


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

ok thanks ill check them out


----------



## Grace (Jul 22, 2005)

*Jays Exotic Pets*, in Ashford.
*Grafty Green*, in Lenham, Maidstone.
*Exotic Pet Centre*, Union St. Maidstone.
*Petts Wood Petshop*, Petts Wood
*Chalton Exotics*, High St.
*Select Centre*, Sundridge, Sevenoaks.

Also in Rainham, Essex there is *Cold Blooded*, not in Kent but is well worth travelling for.

One pet shop I would not recommend in Kent would be Petaholics in Snodland- Not worth the visit.

Thats all I can think of off the top of my head. Let me know how you get on.

Grace


----------



## Grace (Jul 22, 2005)

Oh yeah one more- Vanishing World, in Herne Bay


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

lol yeah i found that one already thanks tho


----------



## Grace (Jul 22, 2005)

have you tried them all yet? LOL!

What you looking for Gillsboy?


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

i not tried them yet, i was just wonderin what was around here and incase i need anythin then i no where to get it from


----------



## Grace (Jul 22, 2005)

gillsboy said:


> i not tried them yet, i was just wonderin what was around here and incase i need anythin then i no where to get it from


I know theres one in rainham, but not sure of the name. Also one in sittingbourne, and the isle of sheppy too, but again i dont know the names.

:x


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

if the one in rainham is in berengrave road then he a annoyin bloke and he has hardly anythin


----------



## Grace (Jul 22, 2005)

I haven't been to it, that's why I dont know the name, or where it is, just heard there was one in Rainham.

Do you know of any that I haven't seen?- One actually worth going to that is! :roll:


----------



## bigp (Apr 24, 2005)

i've heard the reptile hoose up in aberdeen is superb and one of the guys that owns it is extremely good lookin!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grace (Jul 22, 2005)

bigp said:


> i've heard the reptile hoose up in aberdeen is superb and one of the guys that owns it is extremely good lookin!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



Hmmmm So it's definately worth going then! :wink:


----------



## bigp (Apr 24, 2005)

most definately!! :lol:


----------



## Emma Louisa (Aug 21, 2005)

Mine's good but id be biased anyway... :lol: 
Has a sad story behind it though.....  
When David Jackson was a little boy, he loved fish and tortoises, his dad had always kept them. When he was at school he did good in his GCSE's and did a managers NVQ and got a grant to set up his own Fish and Reptile Specialists in Doncaster....The 1st and only one!  
He became Doncaster's youngest business owner and got his shop kitted out and up and running at the age of 19. Business was steadily growing, then one night he was at home and felt unwell, he called out to his parents because he was having difficulty breathing (David has a rare form of asthma called brittle asthma) when his mum and dad got to him downstairs, he died in their arms at the age of just 20 years old....  
His parents were teachers who retired ealy and took on Tanks A Lot which has been open for nearly 8 years now.  
I hardly knew him because i was only 12 when i first came to Tanks A Lot.
I have been working here for 5 years last march and have been the proud owner of the title Tanks A Lot's Reptile Manager.


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

that is a sad tale  
i may have to pop in to your shop and check it out  
and if your shops as good as you say then its a given ill buy something :lol:


----------



## Emma Louisa (Aug 21, 2005)

Cool, you'll have to announce your presence whilst there.
I appologise in advnce if the place looks a little scruffy between the 1st-10th sept, i'm off on holiday so the other staff will have to manage with cleaning everything.


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

have you tried VANISHING WORLD in Herne. its meant to be the best reptile supplier in Kent. i bought 1 of my corns from there 3 years ago and they have loads on species etc there. good place


----------



## kj macaw (Sep 19, 2006)

:evil: Select Centre, Sundridge, Sevenoaks.
This place is crap they do not look after their birds in a fit state and theymost of all don't give a damn about their reptiles they are a money making corporation and I would never set foot in there again. The last time i went to that place they had a very sick bird that was obviously not atken care of they told us that it wanted to be fed because it was apparently being weaned but both me and my partner know that there was something seriously wrong with that bird. This place is not worth the time of day I would advise crystal palace reptiles its up near london and they are very good.  

Oh and by the way I'm karla. :wink:


----------



## reptile king (Jun 11, 2007)

*hi*

hi i know the lady does not recommend petaholics but i find it to be one of the better shops ive been in to exotics for a long time and own 45 reptiles most hav come from petaholics and all are alive and well go in there ask for steve he is very helpful and will order in anything you need hope you find wot you looking for


----------



## reptile king (Jun 11, 2007)

im not sure wot all the bad reviews about petaholics are but i recommend this shop and i certainly would not recommend grafty green ive been into exotics for over 15 years and own over 45 reptiles and if you want any reptile just ask in petaholics and he will get you it with all the write knowleadge


----------



## gargoyle1980 (Dec 4, 2006)

And I certainly wouldn't reccomend Vanishing World. I have always found the shop to be dirty and smell really bad. The animals look ill half the time and so would I if I had to share my tank with too many others, shedded skin, faeces etc.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

LOL Reptile King, looks like you are the only person who likes Petaholics.


----------

